

Sleazy countries are best at breaking New York City's parking rules  - drx
http://www.economist.com/node/7281145

======
jloughry
The NBER working paper is from 2006, but it was published as a journal article
in 2007:

    
    
      @article{Fisman2007,
        author = {Raymond Fisman and Edward Miguel},
        title = {Corruption, Norms and Legal Enforcement:
            Evidence from Diplomatic Parking Tickets},
        journal = {Journal of Political Economy},
        volume = 115,
        number = 6,
        year = 2007,
        pages = {1020--48},
      }

